# Nach XP-Absturz gefundene Clusterdaten wiederherstellen



## sumpfbarbe (15. März 2010)

Hallo,
hatte nen üblen Absturz auf dem pc und jede menge noch nicht im Backup gespeicherter Daten geschrottet.
Habe per pc inspektor file recovery einiges an Daten wiederhergestellt .Hauptsächlich Bilder.
Nun zum Problem pc inspector lieferte mir auch jede menge Dateien in dieser Form cluster *.doc und cluster *.xls und cluster *.exe
anstatt dem* steht immer eine Zahl.
Wenn ich die Datei anklicke kommt entweder Buchstaben salat (word) oder gar nix (excel).
Ich vermute das die Dateien(da die cluster immer die gleiche Größe haben) auf mehrere cluster verteilt wurden.
Frage gibt es ne MMöglichkeit diese Daten wieder zusammen zu flicken ?
System windows XP Home sp3
Die Daten sind auf ner externen Festplatte gespeichert.
Hab auch schon viel gegoogelt aber leider nur das gleiche Problem jedoch ohne lösung gefunden.

Danke vorab


----------



## sheel (15. März 2010)

Wenn du alle Teile einer Datei hast, sollte es kein Problem sein, die wieder zu vereinen.
Ich hab aber keine Ahnung, wie du (ohne seeehr viel Lesearbeit) erkennen kannst, welche Nummern zusammengehören.
Kommt natürlich auch auf die Menge der wiederhergestellten Daten an


----------



## sumpfbarbe (15. März 2010)

OK aber genau darum geht es wie kann ich die Daten wieder vereinen?
hab nur die Clusternr und die Datei endungen
grüße


----------



## sheel (15. März 2010)

zB: Start-Ausführen
"cmd" eingeben
OK

dort:
copy /b datei1+datei2 /b zieldatei


----------



## sumpfbarbe (15. März 2010)

Ok habs probiert
kommte ein Dos Fenster C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen usw.
hab dann die *.exe eingegeben (\b usw. wie oben beschrieben natürlich auch)
und Enter dann kommt system kann die Datei nicht finden

Ok hab mal nen screenshot gemacht wie die Dateie angezeigt werden(ca. 20000)

http://s10b.directupload.net/file/d/2099/838v2wu2_jpg.htm

die meisten Bilder sind kein problem die kann ich so übernehmen nur der Rest...
grüße vorab


----------



## sheel (15. März 2010)

Wenn er die Dateien nicht findet:
Hast du das Verzeichnis gewechselt?
Vor dem ersten copy noch das eingeben:
cd /D L:\gerettet


----------



## sumpfbarbe (16. März 2010)

Hallo
im DOS fenster kommt immer
C:\Dokumente und einstellungen\cs>
lässt sich auch nicht löschen und bleibt auch nach "enter"

danke vorab und Grüße


----------



## tombe (16. März 2010)

Also mit "CD.." (zwei Punkte) kommst du immer ein Verzeichnis zurück, mit "CD\" (Backslash) kommst du direkt auf das Stammverzeichnis zurück und mit "CD verzeichnisname" wechselt du in das entsprechende Verzeichnis.


----------



## sheel (16. März 2010)

@sumpfbarbe: Eben deshalb hab dir eine Skriptzeile gepostet, die du nur in dein Fenster abtippen musst


----------



## sumpfbarbe (17. März 2010)

Hallo,
erst mal an alle super vielen Dank für Eure Mühen
Als Anfänger hat man halt manchmal auch Probleme das offensichtliche umzusetzen.
Grundsätzlich haben Eure  tips funktioniert; jedoch kommt jetzt das problem der zugehörigen Dateien.
Ich hatte gehofft, das ( da ich ab und zu defragmentierte ) die Dateien die in Cluster nebeneinander stehen
zueinander gehören. War wohl nix.
Habe die meisten Bilder retten können und auch einige von verschiedenen scanprogs gefundenen Daten.
werd jetzt noch öfter ein backup ziehen.

Grüße


----------

